# Neu!: Tool für Symbolikerstellung nach VW-Rohbaustandard



## sps-concept (9 März 2004)

Hallo,

es gibt mal wieder was neues. Eine Frage an alle Programmierer die Programme nach dem VW-Rohbaustandard erstellen: Wieviel Zeit bringen Sie zu, um Symbole umzukopieren und mit Suchen/Ersetzen anzupassen? Für einen Pneumatikzylinder werden durchschnittlich 25-30 Symbole benötigt. Das Tool erstellt die Symbole nach Ihren Vorgaben. In der derzeitigen Version werden nur Symbole für Zylinder erstellt, weiteres ist in Vorbereitung, zB Roboter. Erzeugt werden Symbole für:

Hilfsmerker
Sensoren
Ventile
UP-Wandler
Taster
Meldeleuchten
Timer

Per Knopfdruck werden diese Symbole automatisch in die S7-Symboltabelle eingefügt. Interesse? Dann bitte melden! In Kürze wird eine Videosequenz auf der Homepage bereitgestellt, wo die Bedienung des Tools zu sehen ist.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Hi Andre,

klär mich mal bitte auf was ist VW-Rohbaustandard????
Wie sieht die Symbolik aus???

netten Gruß

Christian


----------



## sps-concept (9 März 2004)

*Rohbaustandard*

Hallo Christian,

das ist sozusagen ein Kundenstandard der in den Karosserierohbauanlagen von VW zum Einsatz kommt. Die Symbole sind kurz und bündig, kommen noch aus der Relaistechnik. Man weiss aber die Bedeutung der meisten Signale auf den ersten Blick, bei Unklarheiten hilft der Tiptooltext. Wie die Symbole aussehen siehste im Video. Hab die Videosequenz fertig. Meiner Meinung siehts am besten mit dem Realplayer aus. Mit dem Windows-Mediaplayer siehts verzerrt. Es liegt nochmal als Zip-Datei bereit.. geht schneller.

http://www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/symboliktool_vw.avi
http://www.sps-concept.de/download/sample/symboliktool_vw.zip
http://www.sps-concept.de/download/doku/symboliktool_vw.pdf


MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

Hi Andre,

danke jetzt weiß ich mehr. Noch nie von dem Standard gehört.

netten Gruß

Christian


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

*Tool*

Ich glaube nicht dass jemand sowas braucht. Wer mit solchen Sachen tagtäglich zu tun hat, der hat schon seine eigenen Hilfsmittel. Das hätteste schon machen müssen als die S7 aufkam. Also wirste wohl selbst damit arbeiten müssen. Werd glücklich mit deinem Tool und verschone deine Mitmenschen in Zukunft mit solch unnützen Sachen. Das ist hier ein Forum und keine Möchtergernverkaufsveranstaltung.

der Kritiker


----------



## Markus (13 März 2004)

@Kritiker

dieser bereich des forums wurde extra eingerichtet um den rest frei von
komerz zu halten. es wird niemand gezwungen hier hereinzuschauen.

ich sehe keinen grund sps-concept anzugreifen nur weil er hier für sein tool wirbt, wer weiß, vieleicht ist ja doch wer froh daran...


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2004)

Hi

ich kann das Tool zwar nicht gebrauchen aber ich finde es gut wenn Leute sich gedanken machen und sich nicht nur zurück lehnen und entspannen.

netten Gruß 

Christian Werner


----------



## sps-concept (20 März 2004)

*Symboliktool*

Hallo Christian,

aber das Interesse hält sich in Grenzen. Der Kritiker hat wohl recht. Wenn man nich grade was kostenlos zur Verfügung stellt dann interessiert sich keiner dafür. Das Tool zum Adressen hochzählen NEXT_BIT ist schon einige hundert mal runtergeladen worden - kostet ja nichts. Man sollte wahrscheinlich solche Sachen auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse zuschneiden, nicht allzuviel Arbeit investieren und gut. Der Aufwand, es so flexibel wie möglich zu machen lohnt nicht wenns dann eh nur für den Eigenbedarf genutzt wird.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (25 April 2004)

*genau!*

genauso ist das! Und wenn dann kauft sich das nur einer und der Rest verteilt sich unter der Hand. Erschwerend dazu kommt: wer kennt dich schon? Wer kauft von nem no-name-Programmierer etwas? Das gleiche Teil von Siemens würde sich schon verkaufen.

Schönen Abend
Frank


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*Tool*

Na wie gehts denn deiner Totgeburt? ;-)

Frank der einmalige


----------



## Heinz (27 August 2004)

Hallo,
ich finde es gut, wenn neue Tools hier vorgestellt werden. 

Jeder der für VW Pläne oder Software erstellt hat weiss wie schön  :shock: das ist. VW hat eben eigene Vostellungen........
CD weise Vorschriften, die nicht zusammen passen usw.

Ob wer das Tool benötigt kann ja jeder selber entscheiden., ob er das Geld ausgibt. Letztlich ist es eine Kosten / Nutzenfrage.

Gruß
Heinz


----------



## sps-concept (27 August 2004)

*Symboliktool*

Hallo Heinz,

haste mal das Video angesehen? Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Was machst du denn alles? SPS? Eplan?

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## Anonymous (4 September 2004)

*getestet?*

Hallo,

hat jemand von euch das Tool schon getestet? Ich will nicht grade die Katze im Sack kaufen. Aber interessant sieht das in der avi schon aus.

Jörg


----------



## Heinz (14 September 2004)

*Re: Symboliktool*



			
				sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Heinz,
> 
> haste mal das Video angesehen? Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Was machst du denn alles? SPS? Eplan?
> 
> ...



Hallo André,
das Video habe ich mehr angeschaut. Ich finde das Video gut, jedoch denke ich, dass das Ergebnis zu kurz angezeigt wird.

Ich habe mich einige Zeit mit Eplan ab V3.3 bis 4.x beschäftigen dürfen, bin danach zur Weichware gewechselt von S5-95 bis zur S5-155H Coros-LSB und S7-200 bis zur S7-416, Protool, WinCC. 

Da wir Eplan (V5.x) einsetzen, kommt man damit auch noch in Kontakt.


----------



## sps-concept (14 September 2004)

*Video*

Hallo Heinz,

wenn man den Realplayer nimmt, bleibt die avi im letzten Bild stehen, beim Mediaplayer wird zum Anfang gesprungen

MfG
André Räppel


----------

